# Exhaust manifold torque specs?



## dcompton621 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey I have been searching all over and cannot find the torque specs for the exhaust manifold (manifold to head as well as manifold to exhaust pipe) for the 2.5L engine. Anyone have this handy?

I am changing the pre-cat on my friend's car for him tomorrow and just need that information to make sure I get it done right! (yes, he had the engine replaced already!!)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Manifold to head nuts and front pipe to manifold nuts should be replaced with new and torqued 29-32 ft./lbs.


----------



## JWISSINGER12 (Jun 18, 2015)

I have searched all over as well I have the 3.3l v6 2000 Nissan frontier and I need the torque specs for the nuts and studs on the exhaust manifold , passenger side.Anyone


----------



## Namnik (Jul 19, 2017)

29 - 32 ft lbs. 

Sequence - two nuts on top from left to right are bolts number 3 and 1.....the three nuts on the bottom from left to right are 5, 2, and 4. 

Good luck.


----------

